# Puppy and Adult photos



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm feeling nostalgic 

How about some puppy photos along side photos of your grown up poodle

Princess Beatrice













Miss Pia Maria


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Here's Zephyr at 14 weeks and at 19 months.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Zephyr's beautiful


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

twyla said:


> Zephyr's beautiful


Thank you, I tell him that every day!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Fun topic, twyla!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

oh my I love the photos of Maizie and Frosty


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Parker:

Parker was from my first litter, and the puppy picture was taken the morning he broke out of the puppy pen and came upstairs and casually hopped up on the sofa where I was drinking coffee. He'd had some sofa time watching a movie with us the night before, and I guess he'd decided that he was staying before I did!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Parker is gorgeous, but I love his puppy mischievous look


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

4 months ....... 3 1/2 years 
Time flies!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dewey wow he was cute pup and he grew up a handsome fellow,


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I can see similarities in the faces as they age, but those feet; no one would realize those huge feet would someday be the correct size for their poodle.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

All of these are so cute!! I will post one of Luna but she is still pretty much a baby even now at just under 5 months. I will post a pic of her as a tiny babe, one at 8 weeks and one now so she looks more different.

I hope it's okay that I post even though she isn't all grown up yet!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

As a baby spoo:










These days:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I love this thread! Baby pics are the best 

8 weeks:








Almost 3 years:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

The first 3 are Cammie, and the next 5 are Sam (my red collar boy).

Great thread!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Here's Axel and Betty

The first 2 are Axel - Him on his little baby bed (9 weeks old) and him at the beach, all grown up.

the second 2 are Betty - When she was a baby, getting acquainted with Axel (9 weeks) and her a couple weeks ago after a groom.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

10 weeks and 1 year in the first photo, and 23 months in the second.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly Then (4 months old) And Molly Now (51/2 years old!)


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

9 weeks and 19 months


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Rosie 8 weeks and 8 years:



















Sunny 9.5 weeks and 8 years:



















Sadie (We don’t have puppy photos, so her Adoption Day will have to do)Estimated 1 year, and 7 years:



















Sammy four months at time of photo (he was 12 weeks when we got him), and 3 years:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

twyla said:


> I'm feeling nostalgic
> 
> How about some puppy photos along side photos of your grown up poodle
> 
> ...


Only way I can post photos is by quote HQ won't work.

Bell at 15 months now 13 yrs

Cayenne at 15 months now 4 or 5 forget, need to check

Bella
















Cayenne


----------



## mommymunoz (Nov 4, 2017)

We have had our pup for just under 4 weeks but she has already grown a lot! 16 weeks and 20 weeks 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Great thread Twyla - as a new to poodles person, it is so neat to see everyone's puppy and adult pictures!

First two: Shae, my wild child, at 8 weeks and 10 mos (still working on growing up!)

Last two: Rocky at 10/11 weeks and 8 years old.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So cute to see.

Alas one of the things you miss, along with toilet training and shark mouthiness, is baby pictures when you buy an older poodle so I don't have any puppy photos of Babykins.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have any puppy pictures of Lily too handy, so for now we will just do Javelin then and now. This is fun! 

This is from pick day near the end of June so he is about 7 weeks old here.









This is from just a couple of weeks ago. He is 2 1/2 years old now.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I loving all the pictures it's so much fun to see the wonderful poodle that the cute cuddly puppy grew up to be


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

I love this thread! This is my Precious Dalin Daphne as a puppy, young adult and at two years old (the last photo was after a grooming competition in October)


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Stormey916, In the 2nd photo of the silver poodle with the black ears, I have never seen one groomed quite like that. It's kind of cool and almost looks like a fur coat. 

How did you straighten her hair on her body like that? I can tell it's kind of thin on her chest and head, did you use a... I don't know what you call it but it's sort of a comb that thins out the hair in people with ultra thick hair. You or the groomer did a really nice job for a unique look.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Vita said:


> Stormey916, In the 2nd photo of the silver poodle with the black ears, I have never seen one groomed quite like that. It's kind of cool and almost looks like a fur coat.
> 
> How did you straighten her hair on her body like that? I can tell it's kind of thin on her chest and head, did you use a... I don't know what you call it but it's sort of a comb that thins out the hair in people with ultra thick hair. You or the groomer did a really nice job for a unique look.


Thank you! That was Daphne at about 4-5 months. Her hair was still so thin and wispy then, I added some thickening mousse to her coat and then blow dried her really straight with a lot of brushing! In silvers and other diluted colors like silver beige, apricot and Cafe au lait it’s really hard to get a thick looking coat on a puppy- they just don’t seem to get that fullness till close to two years old it seems!
I used Chris Christiansen Thick and Thicker Mousse a lot


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Great thread! 
Might have got a bit carried away with pics,  The two of them are perpetual motion machines so photos are either videos usually, or they're asleep lol. Also, taking photos of black poo...sigh
They're just 7months now, so a ways from adult, but definitely have grown.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Honestly you can never get carried away with photos of the poodles you love, it's amazing how they mature so fast


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

:bump:

Let's see some more lovely pictures my fellow poodle lovers :boink::bounce:


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Since Zephyr is my first poodle, the only pics of old dogs I have are of my Giant Schnauzers. I hope it's OK to post these since Zephyr is in them also! These are when Zephyr was two months old and Giant Zorro was 13 years old.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

*late to the game...*

But here are some shots of Mochi (black) when she was about 9 weeks old, adn a comparison shot I made from when she was 9 months on the blue bridge. 

Then a picture of Chuui on the 2nd day we had her which was her first groom (she came from the breeder in full coat that had never been clipped) at age 5 months, and then she's in the picture with Mochi at about 2 1/2 years.

Finally the pic of them both on the couch is when Mochi is almost 3 years, and Chuui is almost 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

This was a wonderful thread, thanks for starting it.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

This great thread should be a sticky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Mine is not an adult yet, but amazing to see how much he has grown. The smaller one was when he turned 9 weeks. And the other is a few days ago at 7.5 months, my kids are almost the same height/build.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

oh my how we've grown Milo


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I second the motion to make this thread a sticky.


----------

